# pump insurance?



## breeze (Sep 25, 2013)

Hello!

Well, my husband has 'gone live' on the pump today! Its very exciting and after a bit of a rocky start with a kinked cannula,  it all seems great! - I might change my mind after a few nights of 12pm, 3am and 6am tests tho! 

Anyway, our pump nurse has said that we should get the pump insured. She suggested putting it on our house insurance saying that it couldn't add much to it. We called a few this evening and it would actually end up doubling our premium! (One guy after we explained what it was asked if there was ever a chance it could leave the house!)

Can I ask what you have all done about this? Who are you insured with and how much is it costing?

Thank you!


----------



## Redkite (Sep 25, 2013)

My son's pump is on our contents insurance (listed specifically) - I too was asked if it would ever leave the house!  It added ?50 to the annual premium I think.  There are probably better deals to be had.....


----------



## lilleybobble (Sep 25, 2013)

*Pump Insurance*

I had a recommendation from my hospital pump clinic about a company which specializes in pump Insurance It covers insulin pump theft, loss and accidental Damage insurance. Based in uk. Costs me ?6.99 via direct debit each month. Perhaps depends on pump type etc? Search for Insurance 4 insulin pumps (Burnett & Associates) I think it was started after a family member of the company had trouble getting insurance so they started to specialize. Hope this helps and good luck with the pump, I love mine, had it 18months now and it was the best thing I ever did,


----------



## HOBIE (Sep 25, 2013)

Pleased for you Lilleybobble that you like your pump. As Toney the Tiger says "There Great".  My pump is on house ins. Didnt cost much to ins


----------



## Redkite (Sep 25, 2013)

lilleybobble said:


> I had a recommendation from my hospital pump clinic about a company which specializes in pump Insurance It covers insulin pump theft, loss and accidental Damage insurance. Based in uk. Costs me ?6.99 via direct debit each month. Perhaps depends on pump type etc? Search for Insurance 4 insulin pumps (Burnett & Associates) I think it was started after a family member of the company had trouble getting insurance so they started to specialize. Hope this helps and good luck with the pump, I love mine, had it 18months now and it was the best thing I ever did,


That's even more expensive than my insurance!  ?84 a year sounds excessive to me....


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Sep 26, 2013)

lilleybobble said:


> I had a recommendation from my hospital pump clinic about a company which specializes in pump Insurance It covers insulin pump theft, loss and accidental Damage insurance. Based in uk. Costs me ?6.99 via direct debit each month. Perhaps depends on pump type etc? Search for Insurance 4 insulin pumps (Burnett & Associates) I think it was started after a family member of the company had trouble getting insurance so they started to specialize. Hope this helps and good luck with the pump, I love mine, had it 18months now and it was the best thing I ever did,



That ins is very expensive and very badly worded. Trouphywench would give you her comments if she was here now but suspect she off on holiday. TW was an ins bod.

I used my household ins and it cost me ?17 for the year.


----------



## Northerner (Sep 26, 2013)

Whatever you pay for it, make sure you have it 

http://www.diabetessupport.co.uk/boards/showthread.php?t=40531

Lillybobble, welcome to the forum  Looks like you may be able to get a better deal!


----------



## Lauras87 (Sep 26, 2013)

my house insurance wont insure my pump, i've explained what it is etc etc to be told its something i shouldnt be insuring under my house insurance 

i'm still trying to get some insurance for it & waiting on a phone call from a medical insurance company as insulin pump insurance company that sue & TW have discussed dont seem the best but if i cant get any, i'm going to have to go with them


----------



## Hanmillmum (Sep 26, 2013)

Hi, we added the pump to the house insurance without any problems, it cost us under ?20 to add (3 years ago). Sounds like it's getting more expensive.
Sorry to hear you are having problems Laura! Hope u get it sorted.


----------



## ch1ps (Sep 26, 2013)

Mine is on my home contents and specifically listed as a high value item.  Luckily my premium for this year has remained the same.  I renew in January, so will be good to see what happens then!


----------



## trophywench (Sep 26, 2013)

Well the house contents insurers who offer the cover free or at a small charge, are not necessarily the best companies to insure your contents with in the first place - but there again there are plenty of really expensive insurers who are terrible when it comes to making a claim too, aren't there?

The thing that put me off with the 'specific' pump insurance is that they will repair or replace the pump at THEIR option; with a 'specialist' repairer or replacer of THEIR choice.  Now, it is true that there most likely aren't ANY independent specialist repairers or replacers other than all the pump companies anyway - but what if you had a Joe Bloggs brand pump and they decided to replace it with a John Doe brand one cos they were cheaper?

And would your hospital/CCG/other funding body, accept that?

What we really need to see is evidence of happily or unhappily settled claims from either the person's home insurers or that specialist company since no matter who we are, what we have to insure and what type of cover we are talking about 

"The fulfilment of the insurance contract is the payment of claims"


----------



## m1dnc (Sep 26, 2013)

I have mine on an 'all risks' basis with my house insurance - from the Co-op. I'm not exactly sure how much it added to the premium but it was certainly a lot less than ?65 because that is the total premium for all the cover for 'personal possessions'. I have a ?50 excess for any claim for the pump.


----------

